# جميع توصيلات الاستب موتور والتعرف عليها



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 مايو 2013)

wiring stepper motor - YouTube


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أظن كده ما قصرنا جميع التوصيلات والشروحات موجوده كل ما عليك هو أن تنقر على العناون وتشاهد الفيلم وتذاكره جيدا وتطبق ما فيه

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## foush_111 (15 يونيو 2013)

موضوع مميز ولكن لي سؤال 
انا شغال بدائرة l297 - l6203 موصلة علة موتور 3A عايز اعرف ازاي احسب فولت البور سبلاي والامبير المطلوب لتشغيل 4 كرت مع بعض . 
وشكراً


----------



## جدالالوان (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على الرابط


----------



## moqeem (16 أكتوبر 2013)

وفقك الله 
وجزاك كل خير


----------



## hany hegab (6 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا
*http://www.fedv.bu.edu.eg/
*


----------



## الارعن (4 مارس 2015)

مشكوووووووووووور اخوي


----------



## حسن الكردى (21 مارس 2015)

مشكور


----------



## محمود محمد بهي (11 أبريل 2015)

الدال علي الخير كفاعله وفقك الله


----------



## مازن قدح (29 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## Ahmedkassam (2 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
لو سمحتوا طرف الديركشن الخارج من الكمبيوتر للانترفيس بيبقى عليه كام فولت


----------

